# Data Centers Airconditioning



## ابو اسامة63 (24 فبراير 2009)

تطور عالم الاتصالات في السنوات الاخيرا تطورا مذهلا فاصبح انتقال المعلومات من اي مكان الى آخر غاية في السرعة والتطور التقني ولم يعد مقتصرا على خط الهاتف.
وما تبادل الآراء والمعلومات على ملتقانا هذا الا جزء من هذا التطور الذي ربما كان حلما في سنوات خلت.
هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات حول العالم يتطلب تجهيزات خاصة تقوم بها الدول والشركات ترتبط مع بعضها حول العالم
من هذه التجهيزات ما يسمى مراكز المعلومات data centers وهو موضوع بحثنا هنا
مراكز المعلومات هذه عبارة عن صالات مجهزة تجهيزا خاصا (سنأتي على ذكره ان شاء الله) فيه خزائن ورفوف Racks تركب في هذه الخزائن وعلى هذه الرفوف سيرفرات servers وهي المسؤولة عن استقبال وحفظ ونقل المعلومات.
هذه السيرفرات بالطبع تعمل على التيار الكهربائي وكنتيجة لاستهلاك هذا التيار فان هناك حرارة متحررة منها وهذه الحرارة لا بد من التخلص منها.
صالات مراكز المعلومات يجب ان تكون في بيئة غاية في النظافة ودرجة حرارة حوالي 20 درجة مئوية وحوالي 50% رطوبة نسبية relative humidity وهذه الشروط لا بد من المحافظة عليها على مدار الساعة.
المحافظة على هذه الشروط بدقة يتطلب اجهزة تكييف خاصة اصطلح على تسميتها computer type تقوم بعملية الترطيب والتجفيف والتسخين اضافة للتبريد طبعا وبعملية دقيقة سيتم شرحها لاحقا ان شاء الله.
هذه فكرة عامة عن صالات مراكز المعلومات كان لا بد منها قبل الدخول في الموضوع
وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 فبراير 2009)

عادة ما يتم تركيب بلاط مرتفع عن البلاط الاصلي في البناء ليشكل ما يشبه الدكت بمساحة الصالة كاملة حيث يتم تمرير الكوابل الكهربائية واحيانا كوابل الداتا وكذلك مواسير وكوابل اجهزة التكييف من خلاله كما يتضح من الصور التالية


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 فبراير 2009)

هكذا يتم تركيب الراكات داخل الصالة فوق البلاط المستعار او المرتفع raised floor


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 فبراير 2009)

الملف المرفق فيه معلومات قيمة عن تكييف مراكز المعلومات


----------



## م شهاب (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع والله يوفقك لكن 


عندي سؤال عن مجموعات التوليد الكهربائية


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 فبراير 2009)

م شهاب قال:


> مشكور على الجهد الرائع والله يوفقك لكن
> 
> 
> عندي سؤال عن مجموعات التوليد الكهربائية


اهلا بك مهندس شهاب
رغم اني مهندس تكييف ولكن لدي بعض المعلومات عن توليد الكهرباء وهو ما كنت بصدد الحديث عنه في مرحلة من مراحل هذا الموضوع
تفضل بالسؤال اخي الكريم وان شاء الله ستجد الجواب


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 فبراير 2009)

م شهاب قال:


> مشكور على الجهد الرائع والله يوفقك لكن
> 
> 
> عندي سؤال عن مجموعات التوليد الكهربائية


 انا بانتظار سؤالك اخي المهندس شهاب


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 فبراير 2009)

*Computer Type A/Cs*

اجهزة التكييف التي تقوم بتكييف مراكز المعلومات يجب ان تكون من طراز كمبيوتر Computer Type Airconditioning units وهذه اما تكون اجهزة تكييف منفصلة او وحدات معالجة هواء كجزء من نظام مائي والوحداد الداخلية يجب ان تحتوي على انظمة ترطيب وتجفيف علاوة على التبريد طبعا اذ ان الاجهزة الالكترونية تحتاج بيئة خاصة من حيث درجة الحرارة والرطوبة وزيادة او نقصان اي منها عن القيم المطلوبة تؤثر سلبا على هذه الاجهزة.
يجب ان تحتوي الاجهزة ايضا على مسخنات تعمل عندما تنخفض درجة الحرارة اثناء عملية التجفيف
المرطبة: عبارة عن حيز يحتوي على الماء ويكون اما على شكل يشبه الصحن وفوقه لمبات تعمل على الاشعة تحت الحمراء لتسخين وتبخير الماء او على شكل قناني bottles تحتوي ايضا على الماء وموصولة بالتيار الكهربائي لتسخين وتبخير الماء ايضا.......البخار الناتج عن التسخين يمر في مجرى هواء التزويد وينتشر في الحيز المكيف عند انخفاض الرطوبة عن الحد المطلوب.
التجفيف: اذا ارتفعت الرطوبة النسبية في الحيز المكيف فان الضاغط يعمل لتبريد ملف المبخر حيث يقوم الاخير بتكثيف الهواء الرطب الراجع من الحيز المكيف واخراجه عن طريخ خط التصريف drain 
المسخن: ماذا لو كانت درجة الحرارة داخل الحيز 22 مئوي وهي الحرارة المناسبة بينما الرطوبة النسبية 70% بينما المطلوبة 50%؟
سيعمل الضاغط للقيام بعملية التجفيف ليعيد الرطوبة الى 50% وعمل الضاغط هذا سيؤدي بالضرورة الى انزال درجة الحرارة الى درجة ادنى من المطلوبة مما يعني اننا عدلنا الرطوبة الى القيمة المطلوبة ولكن درجة الحرارة اصبحت بحاجة الى تعديل.....ما العمل؟ هنا يعمل المسخن heater وهو عبارة عن مقاومة كهربائية تركب في مجرى هواء التزويد وبهذا نتمكن من المحافظة على درجة حرارة ورطوبة ضمن المطلوب.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 فبراير 2009)

*down and up flow*

تركب الوحدات الداخلية داخل الحيز الذي يمكن ان يحتوي على بلاط مرتفع raised floor او لا يحتوي
اذا كان هناك بلاط مرتفع فان اجهزة التكييف ستسخدم المساحة الفاصلة بين البلاط الاصلي للمبنى والبلاط المرتفع كدكت مزود supply duct فيكون خروج الهواء المبرد من اسفل جهاز التكييف حيث تفتح جريلات في البلاط حيثما تطلب خروج الهواء البارد بينما يعود الهواء الراجع الى الجهاز من الاعلى مباشرة من هواء الحيز (في بعض الحالات الاستثنائية يستخدم دكت راجع).
وتسمى هذه الطريقة من توزيع الهواء down flow
اذا لم يكن هناك بلاط مرتفع فيمكن ان يكون هواء التزويد والهواء الراجع باشكال مختلفة منها ان يخرج هواء التزويد من اعلى جهاز التكييف ويعود من اسفل مقدمة الجهاز وتسمى هذه الطريقة up flow وهناك طريقة ان يخرج الهواء المزود من اسفل مقدمة الجهاز ويعود من اعلى الجهاز كما في الشكل التالي


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 فبراير 2009)

*raised floor*

الملف المرفق فيه معلومات عن البلاط المرتفع والممستخدم عادة في مراكز المعلومات


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (1 مارس 2009)

الموضوع لا زال في بدايته تقريبا ولكني المس عدم اهتمام من الاخوة بالموضوع علما ان مجال التكييف في عالم الاتصالات كبير جدا في ظل ثورة الاتصالات التي نشهدها
سؤالي هو هل اكمل الموضوع ام لا؟


----------



## MEMOINEGYPT (1 مارس 2009)

اكمل يا اخى باراك الله فيك الموضوع شيق متااااابع------>>>>>>


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 مارس 2009)

هنا نموذج تكييف صالة مركز معلومات حيث يدفع جهاز التكييف (CRAC-COMPUTER ROOM A/C ) الهواء البارد الى اسفل البلاط المرتفع ليخرج بدوره من البلاط المفتوح (الجريلات) ويبرد الراكات او السيرفرات ثم يعود من الغرفة الى اعلى جهاز التكييف لتعاد معالجته وهكذا.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 مارس 2009)

وهذا نموذج آخر للدفع السفلي DOWN FLOW


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 مارس 2009)

احيانا تكون خزائن السيرفرات (الراكات) مفتوحة من الاسفل بدلا من الجوانب وحينها يتم تبريدها كما في الصورة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 مارس 2009)

ملف في غاية الاهمية فيما يخص مراكز المعلومات


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 مارس 2009)

Cooling your datacenter / Server Room Temperature Control

Managing the cooling in your data center or server room can be quite a tricky subject. However, there are many different guidelines to follow that will help explain exactly what cooling solutions will work best for your data center. There are many different types of cooling that may work in different situations.

What is a BTU?
A BTU stands for British Thermal Unit. A BTU is the amount of energy required to raise the temperature of a pound of water one degree Fahrenheit. Since you are not concerned about heating a room, but yet cooling it, the BTU measure you will be concerned with is an Air Conditioner’s rating to control a certain amount of BTUs.

How Many BTU do I need?
This is not a very simple question; however there are several factors that contribute to how much cooling power a specific room or data center needs. The big factors are space of the room, equipment, lighting, and people. To calculate an estimated total requirement for cooling follow the steps that follow.

The size of the room has a lot to do with how many BTUs you will need to employ to cool down your server room or data center. Use this equation to determine how big of a factor the size of your server room is. This assumes you have 8 ft ceilings and the average amount of insulation of a data center. Remember that the length and width is in meters and not feet.
Length X Width X 330 = BTU from space.

Another large factor to consider while cooling your datacenter is the equipment. As equipment gets faster, more powerful, larger storage, etc. it also gets hotter. Switches, routers, SANs, and severs all generate large amounts of heat. Hard drives and processors both generate large amounts of heat. Luckily, units that generate a lot of heat are also the ones that consume a lot of power. This makes the calculation significantly easier since you can use the wattage to calculate the power consumption of equipment. It is best to judge from the total consumption rating on your server, SAN, switch, or router instead of using actual consumption. Otherwise, during peak times the data center runs the risk of overheating.
Total Wattage X 3.5 = BTU from equipment. 

If your server room or data center is well lit, it is also important to take the heat that is generated from these lights into consideration. Lighting generates a noticeably higher amount of heat per watt of power consumption. Use this equation to determine total BTU output from lighting.
Wattage X 4.25 = BTU from lighting.

While many data centers and server rooms rarely see occupants on the server floor, it can be important to take note of if there is support staff involved with the servers. Calculate from the maximum expected number of occupants that will be in the room at any one time for an extended period of time.
Occupants x 400 = BTU from people.
To calculate the total BTU of your data center or server room, add all these calculations together. You may want to consider other sources of heat that might be unique to your data center. 

Which Cooling Solution Should I Use?
This depends on the BTU that you calculated above. It also depends on weather you have a small server room, or a large data center. If you have a small server room, you might want to either get a window unit or a Network Air PA unit from APC. If you have a much larger need, you will have to look into higher-grade industrial strength air conditioners. These industrial grade air conditioners will probably not measure their cooling capacity in BTU but in TONS. One Ton of cooling power is the same as 12,000 BTU.

Now you can calculate your total BTU and consider which unit to choose for your data center or server room. It is important to consider future expansion, and be prepared for it. Buying a cooling unit for the current equipment and having plans to put in several more racks full of servers would not be a good idea. It would probably require buying a whole new cooling unit, or some alternative small cooling unit. It is also important to consult with an expert before making a purchase on anything that is mission critical. Just remember to take everything into account while planning your next server room or data center.​by Tyler Weaver​http://www.bestpricecomputers.ltd.uk/servers/datacenter-cooling.htm
​


----------



## sosman (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس...بس كان لي سوال بخصوص جزأ heatingبعد coolingمش ممكن نعمل bypassاحسن؟ومفيش طريقه تنزل بها الرطوبه الا بالتبريد لحد saturation


----------



## mohamed mech (3 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس جهاد على العمل الخالص لوجه الله و قريبا سانضم معك بمجموعة صور من احد مشاريعى بمراكز المعلومات لتدعيم الموضوع 
علما بان نظام التكييف بها كان تشلر و سترى الكارثة بنفسك حيث تم وضع وحدات الفان كويل فوق السيرفر 
و زى ما بيقولو( ادينى عمر و ارمينى فى البحر)


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (3 مارس 2009)

sosman قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس...بس كان لي سوال بخصوص جزأ heatingبعد coolingمش ممكن نعمل bypassاحسن؟ومفيش طريقه تنزل بها الرطوبه الا بالتبريد لحد saturation


اهلا بك اخي العزيز
بس كان لي سوال بخصوص جزأ heatingبعد coolingمش ممكن نعمل bypassاحسن؟
نحن نستخدم ال heating هنا لكبح جماح ال cooling ......بس كيف كبح جماح؟...تعبير صارم والا لا؟
على كل، نحن نريد ان نسخن الهواء البارد لأننا لسنا بحاجة الى هواء بارد اكثر من المطلوب يصل الى السيرفرات ولهذا علينا ان نسخنه قبل وصوله الى السيرفرات ولذلك نحن نعالجة من البداية.....عمل bypass للهواء الساخن سيعيق هذا الهدف. 

ومفيش طريقه تنزل بها الرطوبه الا بالتبريد لحد saturation ؟ 
اظنك تقصد ان نضع مواد معينة تمتص الرطوبة دون ان نضطر الى تشغيل الضاغط
لم اسمع باي طريقة للتجفيف (في مجال تكييف مراكز المعلومات) غير الطريقة التي يتم فيها التبريد
ولكن قد تكون هناك طرق مختلفة للتجفيف في مجالات غير مجال مراكز المعلومات(حيث الرطوبة بالغة الاهمية).


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (3 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مهندس جهاد على العمل الخالص لوجه الله و قريبا سانضم معك بمجموعة صور من احد مشاريعى بمراكز المعلومات لتدعيم الموضوع
> علما بان نظام التكييف بها كان تشلر و سترى الكارثة بنفسك حيث تم وضع وحدات الفان كويل فوق السيرفر
> و زى ما بيقولو( ادينى عمر و ارمينى فى البحر)


 لقد اطلعت اخي محمد على طرق مختلفة منها هذه الطريقة التي بكل صراحة لا اجرؤ على استخدامها عندما اكون صاحب القرار في اختيار طريقة التبريد.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (4 مارس 2009)

كنت في هذه المرحلة سأبدأ بشرح طريقة حساب الاحمال الا اني فضلت تأجيل هذا الموضوع الى ان يتم اعطاء الموضوع حقه في التعريف بمراكز المعلومات حيث يبدو لي ان هناك ضعفا كبيرا بالاهتمام بهذا المجال على اهميته ودليل هذا قلة المشاركات في الموضوع.
اعتبر ان حساب الاحمال لمراكز المعلومات هو الخطوة الابسط والاسهل في جميع مراحل مشروع تككيف مركز معلومات.
من العوامل الهامة جدا جدا في تكييف مراكز المعلومات هو حسن توزيع الهواء(التزويد والراجع) وقد لاحظت من خبرتي العملية في هذا المجال ان الكثير من الناس العاملين في هذا المجال يولون اهمية كبيرة لقدرة اجهزة التكييف بالدرجة الاولى ثم يصطدمون بمشاكل فيتم زيادة اجهزة التكييف واضافة اطنان جديدة دون جدوى او بجدوى قليلة وتكلفة عالية جدا.
تركب الراكات (خزائن السيرفرات) في صفوف حيث يدخل الهواء البارد من مقدمة الراك ويخرج من الجهة الاخرى ولذا علينا ان نرتب صفوف الراكات بطريقة (back to back ) اي ان مقدمة صف من الراكات يقابله المقدمة من الصف المجاور وبالتالي سيكون ظهر الراك مقابلا لظهر الراك المجاور.
نركب البلاط المرتفع المفتوح (الجريل) في صفوف امام مقدمة الراك بينما لا نركب جريلات في الممر الذي يكون بين ظهري الصفين المتجاورين من الراكات.
السبب اننا يجب ان نتفادى ان يخرج الهواء من السيرفرات (هواء ساخن) ليدخل الى السيرفر المجاور اذ ان المطلوب هو ان يدخل هواء باردا فقط الى السيرفر ويعود من ثم الى جهاز التكييف CRAC .
في هذه الحالة سنكون قد حصلنا على صفوف من الراكات يفصل بينها ممرات.
الممرات التي تواجه مقدمة السيرفرات يخرج منها الهواء البارد وتسمى الممرات البارده COLD AISLES بينما الممرات التي تواجه مؤخرة السيرفرات حيث يخرج الهواء الساخن تسمى الممرات الساخنة HOT AISLES والهواء المتجمع في هذه الممرات (هواء ساخن) يعود الى اجهزة التكييف ليعاد تبريده.
المشاركة القادمة ستوضح الامر بالرسم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (4 مارس 2009)




----------



## ابو اسامة63 (4 مارس 2009)

توضيح لصف الراكات والجريلات في البلاط المرتفع والممرات الباردة والساخنة ومواقع اجهزة التكييف.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (8 مارس 2009)

ممكن الموضوع يكون خارج اطار اهتمامات الاخوة الاعضاء
وممكن اكون غير قادر على الشرح جيدا
ولكني استبعد ان الامر صعبا
وممكن هناك اسباب لا اعلمها
:81::81::81::81::81::81:


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
احسنت يا مهندسنا الغالى ابو الجهاد
مرفق بعض الصور لتكييف غرفة ال ups و غرفة البطاريات
بنظام التشلر و الكارثة انى كنت مسئول عن تنفيذ ( و ليس تصميم ) هذه الجريمة و الحمد لله ان الموضوع عدا بسلام دون اى خسائر فى الاروح او المعدات


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (8 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> احسنت يا مهندسنا الغالى ابو الجهاد
> مرفق بعض الصور لتكييف غرفة ال ups و غرفة البطاريات
> بنظام التشلر و الكارثة انى كنت مسئول عن تنفيذ ( و ليس تصميم ) هذه الجريمة و الحمد لله ان الموضوع عدا بسلام دون اى خسائر فى الاروح او المعدات


 اهلا بك اخي محمد
كونك مسؤول عن التنفيذ الم يكن بامكانك ان تبدي اية ملاحظات على التصميم؟
لا اعرف طبيعة عملك اما طبيعة عملي فهي في التصميم ثم الاشراف على التنفيذ حيث يتم التنفيذ من قبل شركات اخرى outsourcing حيث لا تملك شركتي الامكانيات للتنفيذ من حيث المعدات والطاقم البشري.
بشكل عام لا احبذ التبريد المائي في مثل هكذا مشاريع مع انه مستخدم بكثافة في الدول المتقدمة ولا بد انك تعرف ما اقصد.


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

لقد لمست النقطة الحساسة فى الموضوع و هى عقدة الخواجة ......أحسنت
التصميم جاى من المجر و كذلك الخامات و التركيب فى الجزائر حينما كنت اعمل كمقاول منذ اربع سنوات
و لم يكن هناك مجال للتغيير بعد ان تم توريد المواد و المعدات للموقع من اوربا الى الجزائر
اما الان فالحمد لله اعمل فى التصميم و الاشراف على تنفيذ بعض المستشفيات
( بس كانت ايام حلوة فى الجزائر ربنا لا يعودها )


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (8 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> لقد لمست النقطة الحساسة فى الموضوع و هى عقدة الخواجة ......أحسنت
> التصميم جاى من المجر و كذلك الخامات و التركيب فى الجزائر حينما كنت اعمل كمقاول منذ اربع سنوات
> و لم يكن هناك مجال للتغيير بعد ان تم توريد المواد و المعدات للموقع من اوربا الى الجزائر
> اما الان فالحمد لله اعمل فى التصميم و الاشراف على تنفيذ بعض المستشفيات
> ( بس كانت ايام حلوة فى الجزائر ربنا لا يعودها )


 هل انت جزائري اخي محمد؟


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

كنت اتمنى لما رايته من حسن المعاملة من الجزائريين
بس مصر و الجزائر اكتر من الاخوان
إلا فى الكورة 
و ده اللى خلانى و انا هناك اشجع فريق مولدية العاصمة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 مارس 2009)

كل العرب (الشعوب العربية) اخوة
انا لا اعرف شيء عن الكورة ولست من متابعيها


----------



## mohamed mech (9 مارس 2009)

و كذلك هو حالى الان لا اريد ان اعرف عنها شى 
مش قولت لك ايام ربنا لا يعودها


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 مارس 2009)

تعتبر عملية توزيع الهواء في صالات مراكز المعلومات data centers الخطوة الأهم ولا تقل اهمية عن عملية حساب احتياجات التكييف من حيث قدرة الاجهزة
المرفق يضيء شيئا على هذا الامر وسيتم التوضيح اكثر في ملفات اخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مارس 2009)

*Reducing Bypass Airflow*

.........Reducing Bypass Airflow


----------



## mohamed mech (11 مارس 2009)

لو قلت لك قد ايه معجبين بالموضوع و بطريقة العرض ممكن تقول إنى ببالغ

ليه :- لانى كنت شغال فى تركيب نظام التكييف فى مركز المعلومات بالجزائر بمدينة عين اميناس و انا غير مدرك لطبيعة و اهمية المكان بالشكل ده
فقط ما كنا نحرص عليه هو عدم اتلاف المعدات و عدم سقوط المياه عليها
و هذا ما وفقنا فيه الله سبحانه و تعالى 
و كنا حطين ايدنا على قلوبنا يوم ما كنا بنعمل اختبار لشبكة المواسير بالمياه و كل واحد ماسك طبق و مستنى المياه تخر من ناحيه بس ربنا ستر و اللحامات كانت 100 * 100


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> لو قلت لك قد ايه معجبين بالموضوع و بطريقة العرض ممكن تقول إنى ببالغ
> 
> ليه :- لانى كنت شغال فى تركيب نظام التكييف فى مركز المعلومات بالجزائر بمدينة عين اميناس و انا غير مدرك لطبيعة و اهمية المكان بالشكل ده
> فقط ما كنا نحرص عليه هو عدم اتلاف المعدات و عدم سقوط المياه عليها
> ...


 مما لا شك فيه اخي الغالي محمد ان المشروع الذي ذكرته فيه خطأ في التصميم
نحن نتعامل في مراكز المعلومات مع اجهزة يقدر ثمنها بعدة ملايين من الدولارات ولا يمكن للمصمم ان يترك الامر للحظ او للثقة الزائدة بالمنفذ للمشروع.
اعتقد ان تكييف مراكز المعلومات لها خصوصية حيث تختلف عن كثير من مجالات التكييف وربما هذا هو سبب عدم تفاعل الزملاء مع الموضوع وقد كنت على وشك ان اتوقف عن متابعة هذا الموضوع الا اني عدلت عن هذا الرأي وقررت الاستمرار به ليكون وثيقة في هذا المنتدى قد يستفيد منه اي اخ اليوم او غدا او بعد سنوات لأن المنتدى باقي باذن الله اما انا فالله يعلم اين سأكون فيما لو احتاج الموضوع اي اخ لي فاردت ان يبقى هذا الموضوع صدقة جارية.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مارس 2009)

*حساب الاحتياجات الكلية من التبريد لمراكز المعلومات*

حساب الاحتياجات الكلية من التبريد لمراكز المعلومات
وهذا ليس آخر حديث عن حسابات التبريد وانما سيأتي تفصيل لهذا الموضوع لاحقا باذن الله


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مارس 2009)

*High density data center cooling*

High density data center cooling


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مارس 2009)

لا طريق امام جهاد إلا اكمال مسيرة الجهاد
( قد تفطر عزيمة المرء احيانا لكن الدوافع فى قلوب اصحاب المبداء هى التى تدفعهم و تحركهم حتى إنهم لا ينعمون بالراحة كما يفعل ذلك غيرهم )


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> لا طريق امام جهاد إلا اكمال مسيرة الجهاد
> ( قد تفطر عزيمة المرء احيانا لكن الدوافع فى قلوب اصحاب المبداء هى التى تدفعهم و تحركهم حتى إنهم لا ينعمون بالراحة كما يفعل ذلك غيرهم )


 ربنا ينور طريقك يا اخي محمد


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

ايه يا عم جهاد انت فين قلقتنا عليك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 مارس 2009)

من الامور الهامة جدا جدا جدا عملية تركيب السيرفرات داخل الراك حيث يمنع منعا باتا ترك فراغات بين السيرفرات لأن هذه الفراغات كفيلة بان تؤثر على السيرفرات العلوية كما يظهر واضحا في الملف المرفق


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

ايه يا جهاد مبتردش عليا ليه


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ايه يا جهاد مبتردش عليا ليه


 انت تاج رأسنا يا زانتي يا كبير


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

بجد يا عم انا قلت جهاد زعلان منى و اللا ايه و اتخضيت
الحمد لله يا عم انك بخير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> بجد يا عم انا قلت جهاد زعلان منى و اللا ايه و اتخضيت
> الحمد لله يا عم انك بخير


 لو كنت هزعل من كل الناس ما كنتش هزعل منك.....بقول ايه يا راجل ؟ هو واحد زيك يتزعل منه؟؟!!!


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

اه يا عم يتزعل 
عادى ما انا بنى ادم برضه
و اللا انت شايف انى مش بنى ادم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اه يا عم يتزعل
> عادى ما انا بنى ادم برضه
> و اللا انت شايف انى مش بنى ادم


 بني آدم واحلى بني آدم
قصدت ان خيرك سابق علينا وعشان كده ما يصحش نزعلك او نزعل منك
وما تنساش ان خفة دمك هي بهارات المنتدى


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

و الله يا جهاد انت بجد هتخلينى اتغر بكلامك الطيب ده


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 مارس 2009)

*Assessing power and cooling requirement in the data center*

Assessing power and cooling requirement in the data center


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2009)

بعض الصور من داخل مركز المعلومات

وحدات ups و السيرفرات


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2009)

الصورة للارضية المرتفعة من داخل مركز المعلومات


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 مارس 2009)

نور الله عليك يا مهندس محمد


----------



## mohamed mech (17 مارس 2009)

هو احنا نيجى حاجة جنب المهندس جهاد
...........................................

الصورة الاولى لوحدة مناوله الهواء الجديد
و الثانية للوحة التحكم
و الثالثة لوحدة الفان كويل

و جميعهم يظهر عليه المستوى العالى للمنظومة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (17 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> هو احنا نيجى حاجة جنب المهندس جهاد


 ربنا يجبر بخاطرك يا مهندس محمد ولكني لست الا تلميذا من تلاميذكم


----------



## mohamed mech (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

و بارك الله فى المهندس جهاد 

و ان شاء الله كل هذا فى ميزان حسناته

قامت جمعية الاشرى ايضا بمناقشة موضوع مراكز المعلومات فى العدد الماضى من المجلة الدورية

و حرصا منا على ان تعم الفائدة فقد حرصنا على توصيل الموضوع الى إخواننا فى الملتقى و المهتمين

معنا بتكيييف مراكز المعلومات


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> و بارك الله فى المهندس جهاد
> 
> ...


 ملف رائع يا اخ محمد كنت في حاجة اليه
حقا اعجز عن شكرك


----------



## mohamed mech (21 مارس 2009)

نحن من عجز عن تقديرك يا مهندس جهاد

و هذه متطلبات الدفاع المدنى بمراكز المعلومات

( حاجه كده على ما قوسم )


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> نحن من عجز عن تقديرك يا مهندس جهاد
> 
> و هذه متطلبات الدفاع المدنى بمراكز المعلومات
> 
> ( حاجه كده على ما قوسم )


 جزاك الله كل خير اخي المهندس محمد يا غالي
كلما انتهيت من ابداع ادخلتنا في ابداع جديد واضافة جميلة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مارس 2009)

*Cooling for data centers*

Cooling for data centers
وهو من شركة ليبرت وهي شركة رائدة في مجال تكييف صالات الكمبيوتر على المستوى العالمي


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 مارس 2009)

*Data center power requirements1*

Data center power requirements1


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 مارس 2009)

*Data center power requirements2*

Data center power requirements2


----------



## mohamed mech (22 مارس 2009)

بتفكرنى بالاسد, يسكن احيانا , لكنه عندما ينطلق يأتى بالصيد


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

محمد و جهاد انتوا هنا يعنى
ومنفضين لموضوع الاوتوكاد بتاعى ليه
انا هعيط
امال لو انتوا موقفتوش جنبى فى موضوعى مين هيقف جنبى بس
ربنا يخليك ليا يا زيكو يا ناصفنى


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بتفكرنى بالاسد, يسكن احيانا , لكنه عندما ينطلق يأتى بالصيد


انت الاسد يا حاج محمد


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> انت الاسد يا حاج محمد


انت مش معانا النهارده ليه يا جهاد
قصدى من 5 ايام مش معانا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> محمد و جهاد انتوا هنا يعنى
> ومنفضين لموضوع الاوتوكاد بتاعى ليه
> انا هعيط
> امال لو انتوا موقفتوش جنبى فى موضوعى مين هيقف جنبى بس
> ربنا يخليك ليا يا زيكو يا ناصفنى


دنا خلصت كل ورق المحارم وانا بعيط معاك ودلوقتي بمسح دموعي بكم قميصي وعشان كدة هقيمك وانا بعيط


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انت مش معانا النهارده ليه يا جهاد
> قصدى من 5 ايام مش معانا


حتى لو ما كنتش معاكم انتو دايما في القلب


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

اصلك مش معانا خالص فى اى موضاضيع يا جوجو اليومين دول بجد و انا بقلق لما مش بتكلمنى
بخاف تزعل منى و انت لو زعلت منى هنتحر و اموت .... و العياذ1 بالله
ذنبى فى رقبتك بقى
ترضى تشيل ذنبى


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اصلك مش معانا خالص فى اى موضاضيع يا جوجو اليومين دول بجد و انا بقلق لما مش بتكلمنى
> بخاف تزعل منى و انت لو زعلت منى هنتحر و اموت .... و العياذ1 بالله
> ذنبى فى رقبتك بقى
> ترضى تشيل ذنبى


 بعيد الشر يا راجل......عدوك ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 مارس 2009)

*تهوية غرف البطاريات الخاصة بمراكز المعلومات*

تهوية غرف البطاريات الخاصة بمراكز المعلومات


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2009)

اهو انا عيشت عمرى كله على امل انى أعرف حاجه عن الموضوع ده بتاع غرفة البطاريات و ليه المحركات كانت مضادة للانفجار و ليه فى مروحة احتياطية


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> اهو انا عيشت عمرى كله على امل انى أعرف حاجه عن الموضوع ده بتاع غرفة البطاريات و ليه المحركات كانت مضادة للانفجار و ليه فى مروحة احتياطية


 ليس فقط المحركات بل ايضا يجب ان تكون لمبات الانارة مضادة للانفجار
الآن مع التطور التكنولوجي في البطاريات اصبحت الامور اقل خطورة وهذا يعتمد على نوعية البطاريات المستخدمة.


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا جهاد المجاهد
الله ينور عليك


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

الباب رقم 16فى اشرى application
عن مراكز المعلومات


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (24 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> الباب رقم 16فى اشرى application
> عن مراكز المعلومات


 تسلم ايدك يا اخ محمد
لم اطلع على احدث اصدارات اشري بخصوص مراكز المعلومات حيث حدثت في السنوات الاخيرة ثورة في مجال انتاج السيرفرات لا بد ان ينعكس على طريقة التبريد فقد كانت السيرفرات في عام 1999 من الانواع التي تستهلك طاقة قليلة وبالتالي كمية حرارة ناتجة اقل اما هذه الايام فان تكنولوجيا ما يسمى blade servers جعلت هناك امكانية لتركيب سيرفرات كثيرة في راك واحد حيث قد تصل الطاقة المستهلكة من قبل سيرفر واحد الى 14 كيلوواط.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 مارس 2009)

ملف من تجميعي بخصوص تكييف مراكز المعلومات قمت بتحضيره ضمن سمنار عملته لزملائي في العمل


----------



## alaa_84 (26 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى العزيز على أهتمامك بموضوع جميل جدا.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 مارس 2009)

alaa_84 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخى العزيز على أهتمامك بموضوع جميل جدا.


 اشكرك اخي علاء على المرور
الحقيقة اني اقاوم الفتور في اكمال الموضوع حيث لا ارى اهتماما بهذا المجال من قبل معظم الاعضاء.
ربما اهتمامي بالموضوع عائد الى اني اعمل في هذا المجال.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 مارس 2009)

*DX airconditioning*

الملف المرفق يحتوي على كتالوج لاجهزة ليبرت_هايروس الرائدة في تكييف مراكز المعلومات وغرف الكمبيوتر عامة وهو يعطي معلومات قيمة عن التكييف نظام dx .


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أبريل 2009)

هو ده الشغل يا ابو الجهاد لا تراجع و لا استسلام


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (5 أبريل 2009)

والله يا مهندس محمد اعتراني الكسل في الفترة الاخيرة
فيما يتعلق بموضوع مراكز المعلومات شعرت اني كمن يرقص في العتمة:31: ولكني سأضغط :3: على هوى نفسي وانظم وقتي:32: لاكمال الموضوع ان شاء الله.


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أبريل 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> والله يا مهندس محمد اعتراني الكسل في الفترة الاخيرة
> فيما يتعلق بموضوع مراكز المعلومات شعرت اني كمن يرقص في العتمة:31: ولكني سأضغط :3: على هوى نفسي وانظم وقتي:32: لاكمال الموضوع ان شاء الله.




هو ده الكلام اللى منتظر ان اسمعه من مهندس جهاد --- بالتوفيق و احنا معاك


----------



## الطموني (5 أبريل 2009)

و الله يا اخ جهاد هذه من افضل المواضيع و بصراحة ما شركة قيها لانني لم اعمل بها 
بارك الله فيك و في الاخ محمد


----------



## amr fathy (5 أبريل 2009)

باراك الله فيك.........


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

وين جهاد وين 
وين الغالى وين


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> وين جهاد وين
> وين الغالى وين


 عائد ان شاء الله يا اخي وحبيبي الغالي محمد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 أبريل 2009)

اتصور الآن ان من تابع الموضوع من اوله ولم تكن لديه فكرة عن مراكز المعلومات فانه الآن اصبح لديه فكرة ولكن اضيف شرحا عن مراكز المعلومات علها توضح الامر لمن لا يعرف ما هي مراكز المعلومات.
مركز المعلومات لمؤسسة ما هو مخزن المعلومات لهذه المؤسسة.
شركة اتصالات، مزود انترنت، بنك، وزارة او حكومة الكترونية، جهات امنية....الخ لا بد لها من مراكز معلومات تحتفظ فيها بكل المعلومات لاخذها عند الحاجة.
لنتصور ان بنكا ما اضاع معلوماته...هل يمكن تصور مدى الكارثة؟
من هنا تقوم الجهات صاحبة مراكز المعلومات بتخصيص مباني خاصة لمراكز المعلومات يؤخذ فيها بعين الاعتبار حدوث كوارث طبيعية او من صنع البشر كالزلازل والفيضانات والتفجيرات والحرائق..الخ.
كاحتياط تقوم بعض الجهات بعمل اكثر من مركز معلومات تعمل بالتوازي وتدخل اليها المعلومات بشكل متزامن وتكون على مسافات متباعدة فمثلا لو اخذنا مصر مثالا فقد يكون لجهة ما مركز معلومات في الاسكندرية وآخر مشابه له في اسيوط.....لماذا؟
اذا حدثت كارثة (لا سمح الله) في الاسكندرية ادت الى تضرر مركز المعلومات في الاسكندرية فان مركز معلومات اسيوط سيحتفظ بالمعلومات وهنا يسمى احد هذه المراكز بـ disaster recovery ومن خلال اسمه نعرف مهمته....حيث ان الكوارث قد تطال مدينة باكملها وعندها ستتضرر كل مراكز المعلومات في تلك المدينة وتضيع المعلومات.
احببت ان اضع هذه الفكرة قبل ان ابدأ بتفصيل اجزاء ومكونات مراكز المعلومات ولن اخرج كثيرا عن التكييف.


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أبريل 2009)

مقدمة رائعة جدا يا جهاد

بالعكس الكلام ده هو اللى هيشجعنا للتعرف عى الموضوع بتفاصيله بعد ما عرفنا اهمية مركز المعلومات

هل يوجد انواع مختلفة من حيث التطبيق و الشكل لمراكز المعلومات


----------



## WAEL1H (13 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للمهندس الرائع جهاد
ولمعلوماتك انت كنت صح لما قلت ان الغالبيه مش مهتمه بالموضوع وناوى توقفه لان انا واحد منهم
بس اكتشفت انك كنت بعيد النظر لما قررت تكمل لان ماتعرفش قد ايه استفدت شخصيا منك كتيير
وياريت تكمل لان بالتأكيد مع الوقت الاهتمام بيه هيكتر
والف الف شكر


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> مقدمة رائعة جدا يا جهاد
> 
> بالعكس الكلام ده هو اللى هيشجعنا للتعرف عى الموضوع بتفاصيله بعد ما عرفنا اهمية مركز المعلومات
> 
> هل يوجد انواع مختلفة من حيث التطبيق و الشكل لمراكز المعلومات


 تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب محمد
هل يوجد انواع مختلفة من حيث التطبيق والشكل لمراكز المعلومات؟
ان كنت فهمت سؤالك اقول:
بالتأكيد توجد
هناك مراكز معلومات لا يتعدى حجمها حجم غرفة عادية بينما توجد مراكز معلومات ذات مساحات كبيرة جدا.
هناك اختلاف في التكنولوجيا المستخدمة في مراكز المعلومات
هناك اختلاف في اهمية مركز المعلومات
كل هذه الاختلافات وغيرها مما قد لا يخطر ببالي الآن يتطلب بالضرورة اختلاف في تطبيقات واشكال مراكز المعلومات.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 أبريل 2009)

wael1h قال:


> شكرا للمهندس الرائع جهاد
> ولمعلوماتك انت كنت صح لما قلت ان الغالبيه مش مهتمه بالموضوع وناوى توقفه لان انا واحد منهم
> بس اكتشفت انك كنت بعيد النظر لما قررت تكمل لان ماتعرفش قد ايه استفدت شخصيا منك كتيير
> وياريت تكمل لان بالتأكيد مع الوقت الاهتمام بيه هيكتر
> والف الف شكر


 يسعدني مرورك اخي العزيز وائل ويسعدني اكثر انك استفدت منه


----------



## Mmervat (8 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا على:-
- هذا المجهود الرائع
- هذه المعلومات الاكثر من قيمة
- تسلسل الافكار الاكثر من رائع

شكرا


----------



## حسام مجدى (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا مجهودك العظيم مهندسه جهاد وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

mmervat قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا على:-
> - هذا المجهود الرائع
> - هذه المعلومات الاكثر من قيمة
> - تسلسل الافكار الاكثر من رائع
> ...


 شكرا لمرورك والموضوع لم ينته بعد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

حسام مجدى قال:


> شكرا مجهودك العظيم مهندسه جهاد وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


 شكرا لك اخي حسام
مع ملاحظة اني مهندس وليس مهندسة
اسم جهاد مشترك بين الذكور والاناث


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مايو 2009)

كما سبق من شرح يتبين مدى اهمية مراكز المعلومات وبناء على هذه الاهمية فانها لا بد ان يكون لها ميزات وخواص في غاية الصرامة.
تجهيز صالة مركز معلومات عادة ما يكون عالي التكلفة حيث مثلا:
لا يسمح بانقطاع التيار الكهربائي ولذلك يجب تركيب اجهزة ups مع مجموعات بطاريات كما يجب تركيب مولد كهربائي احتياطي.
يجب حماية الصالة حماية فائقة ضد الحريق
يجب تأمين التكييف اللازم مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار احتمال تعطل التكييف وهو الامر الذي لا يسمح به
يجب ان يكون المبنى ذو ميزات خاصة من حيث الانشاء والحراسة..الخ

من هنا تقوم جهات عادة شركات بتجهيز صالات كبيرة لمراكز المعلومات يتم فيها تهيئة الظروف المناسبة وتقوم هذه الشركات بتأجير مساحات مؤمنة بالطاقة الكهربائية والحماية من الحريق ومكيفة ومحروسة...الخ.
المستأجرون يكونون عادة بنوك او وزارات او شركات انترنت او اي جهة ترغب بتركيب السيرفرات الخاصة بها.


يتبع ان شاء الله.......


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (11 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا يا مهندس جهاد على المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

eng.mohd-saleh قال:


> مشكور جدا يا مهندس جهاد على المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله كل خير


 بارك الله بك اخي محمد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

تم الحديث اعلاه على ان انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن مركز المعلومات غير مسموح اطلاقا وهذا الانقطاع لا يقصد به انقطاعا لساعات او دقائق وانما حتى لثواني.
من المعروف ان استهلاك مراكز المعلومات للطاقة الكهربائية عالي نسبيا لتأمين الطاقة للسيرفرات والتكييف والامور الاخرى.
من هنا يوصى بتركيب محول خاص لمبنى مركز المعلومات من شركة الكهرباء المزودة للطاقة الكهربائية.
يتم تركيب مولد احتياطي للمبنى يغطي الاحتياجات الاساسية من الطاقة الكهربائية في حال انقطاعها من الشبكة التجارية.
في حال انقطاع التيار الكهربائي التجاري فان المولد الاحتياطي سيعمل اوتوماتيكيا ولكنه يحتاج الى فترة للتحميل واعطاء الكهرباء وهذه الفترة تعني انقطاعا للتيار عن مركز المعلومات وهو الامر المرفوض.
هناك احتمال ان ينقطع التيار الكهربائي التجاري ولا يعمل المولد الاحتياطي بسبب عطل فني مثلا
كيف نتفادى الحالتين الاخيرتين من اجل تأمين التيار الكهربائي بشكل دائم 100% لمركز المعلومات؟
نقوم بتركيب نظام UPS اي Uninterruptible Power Supply وهو ما سأتحدث عنه لاحقا لاعطاء فكرة عن عمله ولو بالخطوط العريضة.
قد يتبادر الى الاخوة مهندسي التكييف ان الحديث بدأ يخرج عن مجال التكييف وهذا ليس صحيحا فحن لا زلنا في صلب التكييف كما سيتبين لاحقا.

يتبع ان شاء الله......


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 مايو 2009)

حسابات احمال التكييف
مباني مراكز المعلومات لا بد ان تحتوي على:
1-صالة (او صالات) السيرفرات
2-غرفة الـ ups الذي تم ذكره سابقا
3-غرفة بطاريات الـ ups (ويمكن ان يكون ال يو بي أس مع بطارياته في غرفة واحدة).
4- غرفة المولد الكهربائي الاحتياطي
5-غرفة لوحة التوزيع (ويمكن ان تكون لوحة التوزيع مركبة في غرفة اليو بي اس)
6-غرف الموظفين وغرف الاجتماعات....الخ

سأبدأ ان شاء الله بشرح عن تكييف هذه الغرف كل على حده


----------



## مهندالمهندس (25 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 مايو 2009)

مهندالمهندس قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا"


 جزاك الله كل خير اخي مهند


----------



## خالد العسيلي (25 مايو 2009)

ما شاء الله ربنا يجزيك كل خير

والله هالموضوع أول مرة بشوفو ......... و انت دايماً رائع


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 مايو 2009)

اولا: صالة السيرفرات
تكون:
1- بدون شبابيك او زجاج
2-الجدران معزولة حراريا بشكل جيد
3-لا توجد فيها تهوية ميكانيكية كونها لا تحتوي على اشخاص مقيمين داخل الصالة
(يمكن تركيب مروحة شفط تساعد او تسرع اخراج الهواء غير المرغوب بعد عمليات اللحام او تفريغ اسطوانات الحريق...الخ وتعمل هذه المروحة او المراوح يدويا عند الحاجة لذا لا تدخل في حسابات الاحمال الحرارية او الكسب الحراري للحيز)
---
1-الجدران: تحسب الاحمال من الجدران والابواب بالطريقة الاعتيادية لحساب الاحمال ويمكن بالتريب احتساب 30 واط حراري لكل متر مكعب من الصالة.(حرارة محسوسة)
2-الانارة: يمكن احتساب 21.53 واط حراري لكل متر مربع من مساحة الصالة.(حرارة محسوسة)
3-الاشخاص: عادة لا يوجد اشخاص مقيمين في الصالة ولكن يمكن ان يتواجد اشخاص داخل الصالة اثناء العمل (مثل الصيانة او ما شابهها).
يمكن احتساب 75 واط لكل شخص (حرارة محسوسة) و 25 واط لكل شخص (حرارة كامنة).
4-تسرب الهواء: نادر جدا كونه لا توجد شبابيك بينما يوجد باب محكم الاغلاق وان كان هناك شك في وجود تسرب للهواء فيمكن اضافة 8 واط للمتر الكعب مضروبا في عدد مرات تغير الهواء في الساعة منها 5 واط حرارة محسوسة و3 واط حرارة كامنة.
5- احمال السيرفرات نفسها: السيرفر يستهلك طاقة كهربائية وهذه الطاقة تتحول بالكامل الى حرارة اي ان السيرفر يعمل كمقاومة كهربائية.
لذلك فان حساب الكسب الحراري من السيرفرات هو في غاية السهولة.
السيرفر الذي يستهلك x كيلوواط كهربائي فانه سينتج حرارة مقدارها x كيلوواط حرارة.
اي ان كمية الحرارة التي ينتجها السيرفر بالكيلوواط الحراري هي كمية الكيلوواط الكهربائي المستهلك.
وهذه الحرارة تكون بالكامل على شكل حرارة محسوسة

يتبع ان شاء الله.............​


----------



## diaa eng (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا يابشمهندس جهاد لهذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ جهاد وزادك الله علما


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بكم وشكرا لكم على المرور والتعليق


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (23 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع في غاية الأهمية لأنه في اغلب الأحيان يتم دراسة الحالات الخاصة في أحدى الشركات العالمية الخارجية مشكور زميل جهاد وزميل محمد على هذه المعلومات المتعوب عليها


----------



## الغضب الساطع (11 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## مؤيد غازي (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس جهاد فالموضوع مثير وشيق ، وقد بذلت فيه جهدا متميزا ، انت ومن ساهم معك في ارفاق الملفات والصور والكتالوجات فهذا الموضوع غاية في الاهمية فشكرا لكم. كما اود ان اشارك بهذا الملف المرفق عسى ان تعم الفائدة ويدوم عمل الخير


----------



## toktok66 (12 أغسطس 2009)

منتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز جدا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 أغسطس 2009)

مؤيد غازي قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مهندس جهاد فالموضوع مثير وشيق ، وقد بذلت فيه جهدا متميزا ، انت ومن ساهم معك في ارفاق الملفات والصور والكتالوجات فهذا الموضوع غاية في الاهمية فشكرا لكم. كما اود ان اشارك بهذا الملف المرفق عسى ان تعم الفائدة ويدوم عمل الخير


 
بارك الله بك اخي المهندس مؤيد
ملف جميل جدا


----------



## شـــادي (13 أغسطس 2009)

thanks man for the good effort


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت الجنة أخي موضوع رائع ولا تغضب اذا قلت المشاركات لانك انما تعملها لله لا لغيره حتى ولم لم يشارك احد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (19 أغسطس 2009)

شـــادي قال:


> thanks man for the good effort


 شكرا جزيلا لك اخي شادي


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (19 أغسطس 2009)

magdy mergawy قال:


> جزيت الجنة أخي موضوع رائع ولا تغضب اذا قلت المشاركات لانك انما تعملها لله لا لغيره حتى ولم لم يشارك احد


 يشرفني جدا اخي مجدي ان تكون مشاركتك الاولى في المنتدى هنا في هذا الموضوع
وللموضوع بقية قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## experts (19 أغسطس 2009)

هل هذا ما يسمى ايضا close control units واذا لم يكن نفسه ... فما هو هذا ccu


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (19 أغسطس 2009)

experts قال:


> هل هذا ما يسمى ايضا close control units واذا لم يكن نفسه ... فما هو هذا ccu


 
close control units 
هو عبارة عن جهاز تكييف منفصل تحتوي فيه الوحدة الداخلية على الضاغط والمبخر ويركب داخل الراك بقدرة تناسب الحرارة المنبعثة من السيرفرات داخل الراك بينما الوحدة الخارجية عبارة عن ملف المكثف مع المروحة الخارجية وفي هذه الحالة لا يهمنا درجة حرارة الحيز خارج الراك مما يعني توفيرا كبيرا.
في آخر الملف المرفق توضيح بسيط للفكرة


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (19 أغسطس 2009)

هل نستخدم نازع رطوبة ؟؟ وكيف يتم توصيفه ؟


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (19 أغسطس 2009)

Magdy Mergawy قال:


> هل نستخدم نازع رطوبة ؟؟ وكيف يتم توصيفه ؟


يا سيدي سأشرح لك الامر بالتفصيل قدر الامكان
اجهزة الاتصالات والاجهزة الالكترونية عموما تحتاج الى درجات حرارة ورطوبة معينتين (حسب نوعية الاجهزة).
السيرفرات (حسب تكنولوجيا هذه الايام) تحتاج الى بيئة فيها درجة الحرارة زائد ناقص 22 مئوي ورطوبة نسبية زائد ناقص 50 بالمائة.
لن اشرح عن طريقة تأمين درجة الحرارة المطلوبة كونها بنفس الطريقة التي يتم فيها تأمين درجات الحرارة المطلوبة في اي مكان آخر.
سأتكلم عن الرطوبة
في مراكز المعلومات يتم تركيب اجهزة تكييف تحتوي على مرطبة humidifier وهي قبل سنوات كانت عبارة عن اناء (صينية) موصول معها مصدر ماء مفتوحة من الاعلى ومركب فوقها لمبات اشعة تحت الحمراء infrared lamps تعمل هذه اللمبات عندما يعطي حساس الرطوبة وجود نقص في الرطوبة فتقوم بتسخين وتبخير الماء في الصينية وهذا البخار يكون في مجرى هواء التزويد فيدخل بالتالي الى الحيز المكيف اما الاجهزة الاحدث فانها تستخدم قنينة bottle بدلا من الصينية ويتم تسخين الماء عن طريق ثلاثة اقطاب كهربائية (3 فاز ) وتعمل بنفس الطريقة من حيث مسار البخار.
هذا اذا كانت هناك حاجة الى ترطيب ولكن ماذا لو كانت الرطوبة مرتفعة لأي سبب من الاسباب كأن تصل مثلا الى 70 بالمائة؟
بالطبع المرطبة لن تعمل هنا لأننا بحاجة الى تجفيف
لا يوجد جهاز اسمه مجففه (على نسق مرطبه) وانما يقوم احد الضواغط بالعمل وبالتالي فان ملف المبخر سيبرد وسيمر عليه الهواء الراجع والرطب من الغرفة المكيفة فيتكثف ما به من بخار ويعود الى الغرفة جافا وبعد عدة دورات للهواء تبدأ الرطوبة بالنزول الى ان تصل الى القيمة المطلوبة.
هذا قد يوقعنا في ورطة.....كيف؟
ماذا لو كانت درجة الحرارة 22 درجة مئوية والرطوبة النسبية 80 بالمائة؟
بالطبع سيعمل الضاغط لانزال الرطوبة من 80 بالمائة الى 50 بالمائة ولكن ستنزل درجة الحرارة الى درجة اقل من المطلوب (بسبب عمل الضاغط بهدف التجفيف) ولنقل انها قد تصل الى 15 درجة مئوية وهذا يعني اننا اصلحنا وضع الرطوبة وافسدنا الحرارة وهذا مرفوض.....كيف العمل؟
يركب في مجرى هواء التزويد (بعد ملف المبخر) مسخن heater or reheat يقوم بتسخين الهواء المبرد وعندها لا تصل درجة الحرارة الى درجات متدنية او اقل من المطلوب.
اما اذا كنت تسأل عن نزع الرطوبة (التجفيف) في نظام closed loop cooling فهو بنفس الطريقة وبامكانك العودة الى الملف المرفق في المشاركة رقم 119 وفي الصفحتين الاخيرة وقبل الاخيرة حيث ستشاهد قنينة bottle الترطيب لونها ابيض بجانب الضاغط.
ارجو ان اكون وفقت في توصيل الفكرة
ان لم يكن شرحي واضحا فارجو منك اخي واي من الاخوة عدم التردد في السؤال وستجدوني ان شاء في الخدمة بكل معلومة اعرفها.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 أغسطس 2009)

*حساب التكييف لغرفة اليو بي أس ups*



ابو اسامة63 قال:


> كما سبق من شرح يتبين مدى اهمية مراكز المعلومات وبناء على هذه الاهمية فانها لا بد ان يكون لها ميزات وخواص في غاية الصرامة.
> تجهيز صالة مركز معلومات عادة ما يكون عالي التكلفة حيث مثلا:
> لا يسمح بانقطاع التيار الكهربائي ولذلك يجب تركيب اجهزة ups مع مجموعات بطاريات كما يجب تركيب مولد كهربائي احتياطي.
> يجب حماية الصالة حماية فائقة ضد الحريق
> ...


 
حساب التكييف لغرفة اليو بي أس UPS​
الاقتباس اعلاه للتذكير باهمية اليو بي أس ولكن هنا سأقوم ان شاء الله بشرح التكييف لغرفة اليو بي أس

من المعروف ان الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث ولكن تتحول من شكل الى آخر
الطاقة الكهربائية التي تستهلكها مضخة ماء مثلا تتحول الى شكلين من اشكال الطاقة وهما الطاقة الحركية والطاقة الحرارية وبقدر ما تكون كفاءة المضخة اعلى بقدر ما تكون الطاقة الحركية الناتجة اكبر على حساب الطاقة الحرارية والعكس بالعكس.
الطاقة الكهربائية التي يستهلكها السيرفر اين تذهب ما دامت لا تفنى؟
الجواب : تتحول في جلها ونظريا جميعها الى طاقة حرارية وبذلك نقول ان الحرارة الناتجة عن سيرفر يستهلك 10 كيلوواط (مثلا) طاقة كهربائية هي 10 كيلوواط طاقة حرارية.
نعود الى اليو بي اس
اليو بي اس تدخل له الطاقة الكهربائية على شكل تيار متناوب AC CURRENT يتم شحنها في البطاريات على شكل تيار مستمر DC CURRENT ثم يعيدها الى تيار متناوب لتغذي السيرفرات.
معنى هذا ان الطاقة الكهربائية التي دخلت الى اليو بي اس عادت وخرجت منه على شكل طاقة كهربائية.
نظريا يعني ان لا حاجة لتبريده وهذا غير صحيح ويكون صحيحا في حالة واحدة غير موجودة في الواقع لغاية الآن وهي ان نجد يو بي اس كفاءته 100%.
اليو بي اس الذي له كفاءة 90% يعني ان هناك 10% من الطاقة الكهربائية الداخلة له تتحول الى حرارة.
من المتعارف عليه قياس قدرة اليو بي اس بالـ KVA ولتحويل الـ KVA الى KW نضربها تقريبا بـ 0.9 .
قدرة اليو بي اس الذي يجب تركيبه هي القدرة اللازمة لتغطية احمال السيرفرات ولكن عادة ما يركب يو بي اس اضافي REDUNDANCY حيث يتعاون كليهما بالقيام بتغذية السيرفرات.
لا يعني وجود يو بي اس اضافي ان يقوم احدهما بالاحمال والثاني احتياط وانما يقوم كليهما بحصته من الحمل فمثلا لو كان الحمل 500 كيلوواط فاننا سنقوم بتركيب اجهزة يو بي اس قدرة كل منهما 500 كيلوواط يأخذ كل منهما 250 كيلو واط وفي حالة تعطل احدهما يقوم الآخر باخذ الحمل كاملا.
كيف نكيف غرفة اليو بي أس؟
في الكتالوجات الفنية لليو بي اس توجد كمية الحرارة التي ينتجها الجهاز ولكن عادة ما يكون مطلوبا من مهندس التكييف تحديد قدرات اجهزة التكييف اللازمة قبل اطلاعه على الكتالوجات وانما اعتمادا على قدرة وعدد اجهزة اليو بي اس.

مثال : لدينا مركز معلومات فيه سيرفرات تستهلك ما مجموعه 500 كيلوواط طاقة كهربائية تغذيه اجهزة يو بي اس عددها اثنان يعملان على نظام REDUNDANCY قدرة كل واحد منهما 556 KVA ما هي قدرة اجهزة التكييف اللازمة لتبريد غرفة اليو بي اس؟ علما انه لا تتوفر لدينا اية كتالوجات فنية لاجهزة اليو بي اس المنوي تركيبها.

الحل: 
556 KVA x 0.9 = 500 KW
كوننا لا نعرف الحرارة المنبعثة من اليو بي اس لغياب الكتالوجات الفنية الخاصة فاننا نعتبر الكفاءة 90 بالمائة.
500 KW x 0.1 = 50 KW
50 KW / 3.516 = 14 TR
الحرارة المنبعثة من كلا جهازي اليو بي اس يساوي 14 طن تبريد
يضاف اليها الكسب الحراري من الانارة والجدران والعوامل الاخرى التي سبق شرحها في هذا الموضوع
نلاحظ هنا اننا لم نقل ان لدينا جهازي يو بي اس كل منهما قدرته 556 KVA وبالتالي حسبنا على اساس ان لدينا 1112 KVA وانما اخذنا احدهما كون كل منهما سيأخذ نصف الحمل.
هذا المبدأ ينطبق على اي نظام يو بي اس مهما كان العدد.

يرجى الاستفسار عن اي شيء غير واضح


----------



## مؤيد غازي (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي جهاد ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي المهندس مؤيد
ما جاء في مشاركتي السابقة اضعه على شكل ملف مرفق


----------



## مؤيد غازي (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخ جهاد ونتمنى ان يدوم التواصل 

عندي سؤال فيما يخص قدرة الراكات وطريقة التبريد المناسبة ، اذ لو كانت مجموعة من الراكات بقدرة عالية والراكات الاخرى بقدرات قليلة ومتوسطة فكيف يتم التعامل بطريقة التبريد في هذه الحالة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 أغسطس 2009)

مؤيد غازي قال:


> شكرا اخ جهاد ونتمنى ان يدوم التواصل
> 
> عندي سؤال فيما يخص قدرة الراكات وطريقة التبريد المناسبة ، اذ لو كانت مجموعة من الراكات بقدرة عالية والراكات الاخرى بقدرات قليلة ومتوسطة فكيف يتم التعامل بطريقة التبريد في هذه الحالة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اذا كانت حسابات احمال التبريد محسوبة بالشكل الصحيح فيتبقى علينا ان نحسن توزيع اماكن تركيب اجهزة التكييف ونظام توزيع الهواء (المزود والراجع) حيث قد نضطر احيانا الى تركيب نظام دكت.
في الرسم التالي مجموعة نماذج بهذا الخصوص
***** ملاحظة هامة جدا : يمنع وجود فراغات بين السيرفرات داخل الراك الواحد


----------



## مؤيد غازي (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخ جهاد
ولكن هل يجوز الجمع بين طريقتي تبريد في سيرفر روم واحد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 أغسطس 2009)

مؤيد غازي قال:


> شكرا اخ جهاد
> ولكن هل يجوز الجمع بين طريقتي تبريد في سيرفر روم واحد


 
لا اعتقد اخي مؤيد ان هناك اية مشكلة في جمع اكثر من نظام على ان يراعى التوزيع المناسب لاجهزة التكييف بما يتوافق مع توزيع الراكات وبما لا يؤدي الى مشاكل لاجهزة التكييف الاخرى.
مثال:
بعد الانتهاء من المشروع تتم اضافة راكات جديدة او سيرفرات داخل الراكات (اي احمال جديدة) ولأن حسابات التكييف لم تأخذ بالحسبان التوسعات المستقبلية فانه يتم اللجوء الى اضافة اجهزة تكييف وبسبب عدم وجود اماكن جديدة لاجهزة كبيرة يتم تركيب اجهزة تكييف منفصلة (2 او 3 طن تبريد مثلا).
لغاية الآن لا توجد مشكلة ولكن حدث ان شاهدت هذه الاجهزة (المضافة) مركبة على مسافة قليلة اعلى الاجهزة القديمة مما ادى الى ان الاجهزة القديمة بدأت تسحب مع الهواء الراجع جزءا من هواء التزويد الخارجة من الاجهزة الجديدة مما يؤدي بها لأن تفصل بسبب انخفاض درجة حرارة الهواء الراجع (اي تفصل بسبب معلومات كاذبة).
النتيجة النهائية تكون : اضافة الاجهزة الجديدة لم يساعد في زيادة التبريد بل ادى الى ان لا تعمل اجهزة التكييف القديمة والاساسية بكل كفائتها.


----------



## مؤيد غازي (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخ جهاد على التوضيح ، ولكني قصدت ان تعزل الراكات ذات الحمل الكبير بمكان وبطريقة تبريد منفصلة والراكات الاخرى قليلة القدرة بطريقة اخرى .
فهل يمكن ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (27 أغسطس 2009)

مؤيد غازي قال:


> شكرا اخ جهاد على التوضيح ، ولكني قصدت ان تعزل الراكات ذات الحمل الكبير بمكان وبطريقة تبريد منفصلة والراكات الاخرى قليلة القدرة بطريقة اخرى .
> فهل يمكن ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
 الاجابة العامة ومن الآخر : لا توجد مشكلة

بشرط ان تكون حسابات احمال التبريد صحيحة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (27 أغسطس 2009)

من الرابط التالي يمكن تنزيل ومشاهدة محاضرة قيمة عن الاعمال الكهربائية والتكييف لمراكز المعلومات
- اللغة انجليزية
-حجم الملف 74 ميجا
-مدة الفيديو 21 دقيقة
-برنامج التشغيل realplayer
http://www.4shared.com/file/1279772...2-How-to-Power-and-Cool-your-DC-SO213201.html


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 أغسطس 2009)

ابو اسامة63 قال:


> من الرابط التالي يمكن تنزيل ومشاهدة محاضرة قيمة عن الاعمال الكهربائية والتكييف لمراكز المعلومات
> - اللغة انجليزية
> -حجم الملف 74 ميجا
> -مدة الفيديو 21 دقيقة
> ...


 
يمكن تشغيل الفيديو على البرنامج التالي فهو افضل من الـ realplayer 
http://www.4shared.com/file/120028591/9ec18195/flvplayer_setup.html


----------



## مؤيد غازي (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي جهاد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عوبد الورد (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير
فعلا موضوع قيم

وفي نفس مجال خبرتي


----------



## Badran Mohammed (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين جدا على الموضوع


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (30 أغسطس 2009)

عوبد الورد قال:


> جزاكم الله خير
> فعلا موضوع قيم
> 
> وفي نفس مجال خبرتي


 
جزاك الله كل خير
بانتظار ان تثري الموضوع بما لديك من خبرة لتجعله صدقة جارية
وهذه دعوة لكافة الاخوة ان لا يستصغر احدكم معلومة لديه في اي مجال فقد تكون المعلومة التي تراها بسيطة هامة وربما يكون احد الاخوة في امس الحاجة اليها.
وعندما تضع معلومة ان تحتسبها عند الله وتنويها صدقة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*غرف البطاريات*

البطاريات لا تنتج حرارة بشكل ملموس الا ان تأمين البيئة المناسبة لغرف البطاريات يعتبر امرا اساسيا
في كثير من الاحيان تكون البطاريات مركبة في غرفة اليو بي أس وعندها يتم تكييفها من خلال تكييف غرفة اليو بي أس نفسه.
احيانا يتم تركيب البطاريات في غرف منفصلة وهنا لا بد ان نأخذ بعين الاعتبار المعلومات التقنية الخاصة بالبطاريات.
كفاءة البطاريات يتناسب طرديا مع درجة حرارة البيئة المحيطة الا ان هذا الامر لا يشكل ايجابية دائما اذ ان درجة الحرارة المرتفعة بالرغم من انها تزيد من كفاءة البطاريات الا انها تقصر من عمرها.
درجة الحرارة المناسبة (الافضل) لغرف البطاريات تترواوح بين 22 و 26 درجة مئوية.
في درجات الحرارة المتدنية لغرف البطاريات قد نضطر الى زيادة عدد البطاريات للحصول على الكفاءة المطلوبة.
فمثلا في بيئة درجة الحرارة فيها 20 درجة فهرنهايتية نحتاج الى زيادة البطاريات بنسبة 50 بالمائة للتغلب على نقص الكفاءة الناتجة عن انخفاض الحرارة.
الجدول المرفق يوضح الامر


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

في هذه المرحلة نكون قد عرفنا الاحتياجات من الطاقة الكهربائية للمبنى وبما ان مراكز المعلومات لا تقبل اي انقطاع للتيار الكهربائي فان مولدا احتياطيا (او مولدات) لا بد من تركيبها لتغذي الموقع في حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي.
ولتحديد قدرة هذا المولد (او المولدات) فان الملف الحسابي المرفق يمكن ان يقوم بالمهمة بمجرد تعبئة الخلايا ذات اللون الاصفر.


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم جهاد عنجد والله موضوع حلو كتير كتير وانت منظمه بطريقة ممتازة بارك الله فيك جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sjhdlhk (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
الله يفرج عنكم وعن جميع المسلمين وبارك الله بيك اخي ابو اسامة


----------



## sjhdlhk (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز ابو اسامة الله يبارك فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وثق بالله لا تعرف كم فضلت علي بهذا الموضوع فقد نورتني بشكل اعجز عن شكرك سوى بسؤال الله تعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وفرج الله عن فلسطين وعن العراق وعن كل المسلمين


----------



## sjhdlhk (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يبارك بكل من شارك بهالموضوع واخص بالذكر الاخوان ابو اسامة ومحمد ميك


----------



## berd (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng-amer80 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يسلم ايديكوم جميعا على هذه المعلومات و الجهد الرائع و منكم نستفيد


----------



## الغضب الساطع (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو اسامة
موضوع هام جدا والاهم انه في غاية التنظيم 
بانتظار المزيد


----------



## عوبد الورد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
الجهد الرائع و منكم نستفيد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نور محمد علي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم جهاد عنجد والله موضوع حلو كتير كتير وانت منظمه بطريقة ممتازة بارك الله فيك جزاك الله كل خير


 


sjhdlhk قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> الله يفرج عنكم وعن جميع المسلمين وبارك الله بيك اخي ابو اسامة


 


sjhdlhk قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز ابو اسامة الله يبارك فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وثق بالله لا تعرف كم فضلت علي بهذا الموضوع فقد نورتني بشكل اعجز عن شكرك سوى بسؤال الله تعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وفرج الله عن فلسطين وعن العراق وعن كل المسلمين


 


sjhdlhk قال:


> الله يبارك بكل من شارك بهالموضوع واخص بالذكر الاخوان ابو اسامة ومحمد ميك


 


berd قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


 


eng-amer80 قال:


> الله يسلم ايديكوم جميعا على هذه المعلومات و الجهد الرائع و منكم نستفيد


 


الغضب الساطع قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو اسامة
> موضوع هام جدا والاهم انه في غاية التنظيم
> بانتظار المزيد


 


عوبد الورد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
> الجهد الرائع و منكم نستفيد


 
جزاكم الله كل خير
اشكر لكم مروركم الكريم وتعليقاتكم الطيبة


----------



## مؤيد غازي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخ جهاد وبارك الله فيك ووفقك في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## ايهابمحمد (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ابو اسامه وليا استفسار بسيط لو المعادله دي سليمه ان الطن تبريد بيساوى تقريبا 3.5 كيلو وات حراري يبقى استحاله الواط الحراري هو هو الواط الكهربي لان مكيف طن تبريد بيساوى واحد ونص كيلو واط كهربى بينما بيساوى تقريبا 3.5 كيلو واط حراري ارجو التوضيح بين الوط الكهربى والحراري ان وجد مع اعتقادى الجازم ان هناك فرق ولكن نفس الوحدات وشكرا


----------



## mostafa.hisham (23 ديسمبر 2009)

Dear osama 63
first of all thank u for this great topic ,,,, my name is mostafa hisham and im communication engineer and im specialist in data centers design and engineer (systimax certified)...
im always facing a troubles in HVAC (heat, vintelation air condition) calculations so could u help me in this issue. 
also if u have any book talk about HVAC units and systems design could u pass it to me,.

thanks


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مؤيد غازي قال:


> شكرا اخ جهاد وبارك الله فيك ووفقك في الدنيا والآخرة


 
بارك الله بك اخي مؤيد غازي


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ايهابمحمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك ابو اسامه وليا استفسار بسيط لو المعادله دي سليمه ان الطن تبريد بيساوى تقريبا 3.5 كيلو وات حراري يبقى استحاله الواط الحراري هو هو الواط الكهربي لان مكيف طن تبريد بيساوى واحد ونص كيلو واط كهربى بينما بيساوى تقريبا 3.5 كيلو واط حراري ارجو التوضيح بين الوط الكهربى والحراري ان وجد مع اعتقادى الجازم ان هناك فرق ولكن نفس الوحدات وشكرا


 اخي الكريم
بالرغم من اني لا اشارك في المنتدى منذ فترة الا اني وجدت في ايميلي اشارة الى مشاركتك هذه فآثرت الرد عليك خوفا من ان احسب على كاتمين العلم.
نعم طن التبريد يساوي 3.516 كيلوواط حراري
وكما تعلم فان الكيلوواط هو وحدة لكمية الطاقة سواء كانت كهربائية او حرارية اي لا فرق بين الوحدتين على الاطلاق.
المقاومة الكرباية التي تستهلك واحد كيلوواط كهربائي ستنتج واحد كيلوواط حراري حيث الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث ولكن تتحول من شكل الى آخر.
ما يجعل الامر ملتبسا على البعض وخصوصا عندما يكون الحديث عن اجهزة التكييف هو ما اشرت اليه في استفسارك.
جهاز التكييف ذو الدائرة الميكانيكية لا يعمل كمقاومة حرارية وذلك بسبب دخول الشغل work الناتج عن عمل الضاغط وكذلك الاجزاء الاخرى للدائرة وطبيعة غاز التبريد المستخدم.
لكل جهاز (حسب المصنعية) ما يسمى EER اي Energy Efficiency Ratio وهذه تقاس بعدة طرق اسهلها ان تقسم سعة التبريد بالكيلوواط على الكيلوواط المستهلك وهذه القيمة كلما زادت كلما كان ذلك زيادة في جودة جهاز التكييف.
في مثالك عن جهاز التكييف
الكيلوواط الحراري يساوي 3.5 
الكيلوواط المستهلك 1.5
EER = 3.5 / 1.5 = 2.33 
وهذا منطقي بالنسبة لجهاز تكييف صغير
وهناك مفاهيم اخرى للـ EER لا مجال هنا للتوسع بها
وهذ يفسر شيوع استخدام اجهزة التكييف للتدفئة شتاء على نظام الدورة العكسية HEAT PUMP او المضخة الحرارية.
حيث اننا لو احتجنا لكمية تدفئة مقدارها حوالي 7 كيلوواط فاننا سنقوم بتركيب جهاز قدرة 2 طن اي 7 كيلوواط وسيستهلك حوالي 3 كيلوواط كهرباء بينما لو استخدمنا تدفئة تعمل على المقاومة الكهربائية المعروفة فاننا سنحتاج جهاز تدفئة قدرة 7 كيلوواط وسيستهلك 7 كيلوواط كهرباء.
ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت لك ما طلبت
وبارك الله بك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

mostafa.hisham قال:


> dear osama 63
> first of all thank u for this great topic ,,,, my name is mostafa hisham and im communication engineer and im specialist in data centers design and engineer (systimax certified)...
> Im always facing a troubles in hvac (heat, vintelation air condition) calculations so could u help me in this issue.
> Also if u have any book talk about hvac units and systems design could u pass it to me,.
> ...


 حياك الله اخي مصطفى هشام
كونك مهندس اتصالات تعمل في مراكز المعلومات يحتم عليك ان تتعاون مع مهندس التكييف والتنسيق معه ولكن لا اعرف ان كنت تقصد انك انت من تقوم بتصميم التكييف ايضا.
وحقيقة ان تكييف غرف الداتا لها خصوصية وحساسية وانا اعمل في مجال تكييف الاتصالات عامة ومنها الداتا سنترز.
على اي حال سارسل لك ايميلي على الخاص (كونه ممنوع على العام) وسأقدم لك ما امكن من مساعدة.


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## Fadi Ghanem (19 يناير 2010)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## memo20203 (20 يونيو 2010)

ابو اسامة63 قال:


> مما لا شك فيه اخي الغالي محمد ان المشروع الذي ذكرته فيه خطأ في التصميم
> نحن نتعامل في مراكز المعلومات مع اجهزة يقدر ثمنها بعدة ملايين من الدولارات ولا يمكن للمصمم ان يترك الامر للحظ او للثقة الزائدة بالمنفذ للمشروع.
> اعتقد ان تكييف مراكز المعلومات لها خصوصية حيث تختلف عن كثير من مجالات التكييف وربما هذا هو سبب عدم تفاعل الزملاء مع الموضوع وقد كنت على وشك ان اتوقف عن متابعة هذا الموضوع الا اني عدلت عن هذا الرأي وقررت الاستمرار به ليكون وثيقة في هذا المنتدى قد يستفيد منه اي اخ اليوم او غدا او بعد سنوات لأن المنتدى باقي باذن الله اما انا فالله يعلم اين سأكون فيما لو احتاج الموضوع اي اخ لي فاردت ان يبقى هذا الموضوع صدقة جارية.


الله الله على الكلام فعلن الواحد احتاج لى الموضوة الله يبارك فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## mottohotto (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا احب ان اشكر المهندس اسامه على هذه المعلومات القيمه بالرغم من انه موضوع طرح فى المنتدى من فتره ووجدته بالصدفه و قد كنت محتاج اليه بشده لانى اعمل فى هذه المعدات و الكتالوجات وحدها لا تكفى فلا بد من بتادل الخبرات 
جزاك الله بهذه المعلومات عن كل حرف 1000 حسنه 
شكرا


----------



## memo20203 (4 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185302.html#post1541140


----------



## محمد احمد الحسينى (23 يوليو 2010)

اريد مشورتكم فى المشكلة الاتية:
عندنا غرفة كمبيوتر عند تصميم التكييف لها تم عمل back up بنسبه 100% وتم عمل مولد احتياطى مع ATS يتم التحميل علية لمكيفات BACK UP عند انقطاع التيار الرئيسى ولكن المشكله ان الفتره الزمنيه التى يحتاجها المولد لكى يستطيع تحمل كامل الاحمال حوالى 3 دقائق ولاحظنا انة خلال الثلاث دقائق تم ارتفاع الحراره حتى وصلت لدرجة حرجة .والان نحن بصدد دراسة كيفيه عمل حل لهذة المشكلة واود منكم المشاركة معنا فى وضع الحلول ارجو الا اكون شرحت المشكلة باختصار مخل


----------



## mottohotto (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الحل الوحيد هو ups يركب لاجهز التكييف حتى لا يفصل التكييف نهائيا حيث واجهت هذه المشكله فى غرفه بها ccu مركب داخل غرفه سيرفر 
كانت المشكله عند انقطاع الكهرباء تفصل الوحده و عندما يدخل المولد بياخد وقت دقيقتين 
و التكييف به مؤخر زمنى 5 دقائق اذا هناك 7 دقائق يعمل خلالها السيرفر بدون تكييف فتصل الحراره داخل الغرفه 28 و هو حد غير مسموح به 
فتم تركيب التكييف ccu على ups و هنا تم تجنب فصل التكييف 
هو حل مكلف و لكنه ليس بتكلفه تغيير سيرفر و تعطيل الموقع عن العمل فهو موقع بث تليفزيونى و اذاعات الراديو

شكرا


----------



## محمد احمد الحسينى (24 يوليو 2010)

الاخ mottohotto المحترم شاكر لك مشاركتك الفعالة وردك السريع
ولكن دعنى استوضح شئ وارجو من باقى الاخوة الاهتمام لاهمية الموضوع
فى المكيفات يكون تيار البدء عالى ما يوازى خمس مرات تيار الحمل فهل يتم اختيار UPS على هذا الاساس


----------



## mottohotto (25 يوليو 2010)

محمد احمد الحسينى قال:


> الاخ mottohotto المحترم شاكر لك مشاركتك الفعالة وردك السريع
> ولكن دعنى استوضح شئ وارجو من باقى الاخوة الاهتمام لاهمية الموضوع
> فى المكيفات يكون تيار البدء عالى ما يوازى خمس مرات تيار الحمل فهل يتم اختيار UPS على هذا الاساس


 
اخى المهندس محمد ان تيار البدء العالى لا يتجاوز الثانيه بالنسبه للكمبروسر لذا تجنب اختيار ups ذو قدره عاليه لانها هتكون تكلفه عاليه لمجرد ثانيه واحده و ايضا انت لا تحتاج الى هذه الخاصيه حيث ان العمليه سوف تكون على نحو ما هو اتى 
اجهزه التكييف تعمل بالشكل الطبيعى على الكهرباء المغذيه و الحمل كله سوف يكون على الكهرباء المغذيه 
توصيله كل من الكهرباء العاديه و خرج ups و خرج المولد سوف تكون على بار واحد موصله بالتوازى على بار واحد
حاله الكهرباء المغذيه فى حاله توصيل للحمل 
حاله الups هى عباره عن قسمين 
الاول دخول كهرباء لتغذيه البطاريات 
الحاله الثانيه هى دخول كهرباء و خروجها من ups عن طريق انفرتر و كونفرتر و لا حمل عليه لكنه يقرأ الحمل الكلى و دخول الكهرباء و استهلاكها بالوات 
حاله المولد فى حاله التوماتيك و ats لا يخرج كهرباء الا فى حاله القطع للتيار المغذى 
اذا الكهرباء العاديه تمر الى ups الى انفرتر ثو الى كونفرتر لتخرج كهرباء عاديه الى الحمل و عند فصل الكهرباء الطبيعيه يتدخل الانفرتر محول اشاره الى كونفرتر ليدخل البطاريات لتلتقط الحمل و ذلك فى غضون نصف ثانيه فلا يشعر بها اى حمل مثل المكيفات و السيرفرات و غيره عدا ( جهاز كمبيوتر ماكنتوش فهو يشعر بالفصل فى ثلث ثانيه ) و بما ان الكمبروسرات لن تفصل و تظل فى حاله تشغيل نتيجه الحمل الحرارى اذا فلا حمل على ups و فى خلال فتره فصل الكهرباء سوف يفصل الكونتاكتور الخاص بالتغذيه الرئيسيه و يعوصل الكونتاكتور الخاص بتشغيل المولد و يبدا بالتحضير ليلتقط الحمل من ups و هذا كله لن يستغرق 3 دقائق و هنا تظل الغرفه بارده و الاجهزه تعمل بحاله مستقره 
اذا لا داعى لشراء ups بمواصفات حمل عالى 
ملحوظه توصيل البطاريات الخاصه ب ups سواء كانت توالى او توازى هو الذى يقرر الفولت الخارج و تحمل الامبير المسحوب و عدد البطاريات ايضا
ففى حاله توصيله البطاريات توالى فهذا يعطى فولت فليل مع امبير عالى 
اما توصيله البطاريات توازى فهذا يعطى فولت عالى مع امبير منخفض و بالتالى تحتاج عدد بطاريات لتحمل امبير عالى 
ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت و ان كانت هناك اخطاء فنيه فليصححها الاخوه الاعضاء و شكرا


----------



## محمد احمد الحسينى (26 يوليو 2010)

النقطة المهمة هى ان الكمبرسور لا يعمل طوال الوقت بل ياخذ اشارة البدء والفصل من الثرموستات والمشكله تكمن فى لحظات البدء المتكرر للكمبرسور حيث يحتاج الى تيار البدء المرتفع


----------



## mottohotto (26 يوليو 2010)

ما دام هناك مولد فلا مشكله حتى لو فصل الكمبروسر و اشتغل وقت تشغيل ups لانها هيكون هناك مؤخر زمنى للتكييف و خلال فتره التشغيل و الايقاف و التشغيل مره اخرى 3 دقائق حينها يكون المولد دخل ليزيل الحمل عن ups 

حتى لو هناك عده اجهزه تكييف فلا خطوره


----------



## محمد احمد الحسينى (26 يوليو 2010)

حتى فى حال عمل المولد فى وجود ups فان التيار الكهربى يدخل اولا الى من المولد الى ups حيث يتم تحويل التيار المتردد الى تيار مستمرويتم تخزينه فى البطاريات وبعد ذلك عن طريق كونفرتر يتم تحويل التيار المستمر الى تيار متردد وهو الذى يخرج من ups لتغذيه الاحمال(ارجو ان يكون فهمى لعمل ups دقيق)ففى كل الاحوال يتم تغذية الاحمال من ups سواء من التيار الاساسى او المولد الاحتياطى لذلك المشكله فى التيار المتردد الذى يخرج من ups وكيفية اداءه تجاة الاحمال المتغيرة عند بدء الكمبرسور وعند ايقافة وعمليا انا ابغى ان استفسر منك هل وصلتم فعلا ups مع المكيفات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mottohotto (27 يوليو 2010)

نعم تم توصيل اجهزه تكييف من طراز ccu 65kw و الاحمال الاخرى مثل سيرفر روم حوالى 15 kw و قدره ups 250kv و للعلم ups فى حاله انه الحمل الكامل فهو يكون بارد و اكثر استقرارا


----------



## ahmed_mido82 (26 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز الغالى ابو اسامه 
خالص التحيه والتقدير والاحترام والعرفان 
اريد ان اقول لك انى من اللذين يحلمون ببناء سيرفر وامتلاك داتا سنتر 
كانت معلوماتى لا تتعدى 2% او 3% من اجمالى الفكره 
صراحه بعد القرأه المستفيضه للموضوع من اوله حتى اخر صفحه تكونت لدى فكرى لا استطيع تقييمها ولكن اشعر بأنى امتلك معلومات كثيره عن موضوعى او بأقل تقدير خطوط سير واضحه لماهيه الموضوع 
اريد ان اقول لك ان موضوعك هذا شموع تضىء درب و فكر كل من يحلم او سا يحلم فى شىء اسمه داتا سنتر 
اريد من قلبى الدعاء لك عن ظهر قلب ربنا يزيدك علم ويثوبك افضل ثواب 
كثيرا من الشكر والمديح والثناء لن يكفى ليوافيك مجهودك على بناء هذا الموضوع ولكن اعلم ان مثوبه الله هى خيرا وابقى وانفع 
وفقك الله والمسلمين اجمعين لما يحب ويرضى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق بويرق (7 يونيو 2011)

الاخ العزيز ابو اسامه جزاك الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## goor20 (7 يونيو 2011)

god bless u


----------



## noar202 (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك ... اذا ممكن اخي اضافة بعض الرسومات الهندسية لزيادة الفائدة وكذلك لي استفسار واحد وهو عن وجود حمام في غرفة السيرفرات وهل تواجد الحمام او دورة مياة صغيره في الحيز امر عادي او انه يجب ازالة الحمام علما بان الداتا سنتر موجود ولكن هناك بعض التعديلات. استفسار اخر (المعذره على الاطاله) موضوع عزل جدران وابواب غرفة السيرفرات عن الحريق هل لديك اي معلومات او مراجع وياريت كمان مخططات توضيحية عن الموضوع.


----------



## ASHRAF100 (19 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## nofal (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## rhvac (17 مايو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : 
​I am looking for a software for modeling flow air in a computer room
the room contain many servers rack.and i need to know the exact movement of air.
i am looking exactly for a software named FLOVENT.but i didn't find a free version
i need your help to obtain this software or a similar of it


----------



## hany27 (21 مايو 2012)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ofaadhel (24 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## samoray22 (14 نوفمبر 2014)

مرحبا جميعا
هل من الممكن أن ترشدوني الى كيفية الصحيحة لتركيب 
Emerson PX 051 DAL
ما هي الأحتياطات التي يجب اتخاذها عند التركيب؟
ماذا يجب و ما لا يجب؟
هل من ارشادات تقنية للتركيب
كيفية برمجة الوحدة
علما ان الوحدة مزودة ب 
EEV= Electronic expansion valve
الموضوع مستعجل 
شكرا


----------



## 6mm (18 نوفمبر 2014)

Dear All​ For more technical information; please visit the following web site for the famous and specialist company of data centers solutions​ http://www.stulz.com/​ Regards​


----------



## malikalmubarak (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامة علي هذا الموضوع القيم جدددددددا انا دلوقتي عندي مشروع تصميم تكييف وحريق لdata center وموضوعك افادني كتيييير جدا اسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed zeen (8 فبراير 2015)

الأخ الفاضل أبو أسامة
بدأت هذا الموضوع في 2009 ونظراً لعدم تفاعل الاعضاء معك فكرت في ايقاف الموضوع
وها أنا في عام 2015 اقوم بتجميع كل ما قلته والملفات التي تم رفعها نظراً لاحتياجي الشدييييييد لها
إذا لم يكن هذا هو العلم الذي ينتفع به فكيف يكون اذن ؟؟
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك عني كل خير


----------



## ياسر حسن (23 فبراير 2015)

الله ينور وجزاك الله خيرا
والف مليون شكررررررررر


----------

